
What African Nations Are Teaching the West About Fighting the Coronavirus - papeda
https://www.newyorker.com/news/news-desk/what-african-nations-are-teaching-the-west-about-fighting-the-coronavirus
======
NicoJuicy
The irony: the US thaught them how to handle viruses.

In times where those policies would seem effective. It's harsh to realize what
lack of funding does to an entire country.

I guess you shouldn't run a country like a business, where the CEO has
encountered more bankruptcies than successful businesses.

Unless you count "selling a last name" as a business, the current CEO has no
successful endeavors without daddy's money.

